# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Emily and Sam

## tammyy2j

This is from another soapboard about Sam and Emily getting together as she helps him with baby Samson and he helps her get back into the village life and saves her from killing herself.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I think they'd make a sweet couple she isn't that different from alice.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I saw Emily was back the other night, and she was back at work in the shop - Sam was there with Belle. Yeah, I can see them two getting together, though I think it would be more of a companion thing.

----------


## Mr Humphries

They would be a lovely couple, and certainly in keeping with the Dingle fashion too.

----------


## babyblue

I don't see it at all. I think emily is too different from the way she was when she first came in so I doubt she could be with someone like sam.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sam and Emily would make a really sweet couple...i could see them as good friends as a couple, though they would make a good pairing.

----------


## dddMac1

they would make a sweet couple, but you never know they might get together one day

----------

